# I hate LYFT line!



## Tony Neo

I absolutely hate Lyft line. I think Lyft has made it the default option to the lyft passenger app. A lot of customers not even aware that they are using the lyft line. Today one group of people left keys in my car, another group of people thought they can squeeze 3 people at once into the line and make multiple different stops. Lyft also automatically keep adding rides to the line and driver can't decline additional rides without getting penalized. Passengers then rate drivers with low ratings because of the lyft line. Lyft should not make line the default choice! It's killing drivers!


----------



## Dude in the Car

Tony Neo said:


> I absolutely hate Lyft line. I think Lyft has made it the default option to the lyft passenger app. A lot of customers not even aware that they are using the lyft line. Today one group of people left keys in my car, another group of people thought they can squeeze 3 people at once into the line and make multiple different stops. Lyft also automatically keep adding rides to the line and driver can't decline additional rides without getting penalized. Passengers then rate drivers with low ratings because of the lyft line. Lyft should not make line the default choice! It's killing drivers!


What I hate about is that you don't have the option of declining the second or third rider regardless of their rating.


----------



## Lyft_94110

What I've noticed about Lyft line is that it often turns into a fairly lucrative ride, especially during pink times. 45 minutes turns into $30 and credit for three prime time rides, or whatever they're called. And then Lyft chains another ride onto the end, so it turns into a $40 hour. Works for me!


----------



## BaitNSwitch

It's annoying, you have no choice but to become the city bus.


----------



## soupergloo

Tony Neo said:


> I absolutely hate Lyft line. I think Lyft has made it the default option to the lyft passenger app. A lot of customers not even aware that they are using the lyft line. Today one group of people left keys in my car, another group of people thought they can squeeze 3 people at once into the line and make multiple different stops. Lyft also automatically keep adding rides to the line and driver can't decline additional rides without getting penalized. Passengers then rate drivers with low ratings because of the lyft line. Lyft should not make line the default choice! It's killing drivers!


What I hate the most about Lyft Line is not being able to cancel additional pickups without having to cancel the entire ride .. one pickup can literally add an additional 30 mins to a ride in SF if the passenger is in a bad pickup location.

I did have a passenger recently who figured out a way to take Lyft Line without being inconvenienced by bad matchups .. she requested a line for 2 people when she only had one and would rather pay the extra $1 for the extra passenger than chance getting paired up with two bad matchups.

I love Lyft Line when I'm trying to reach the PDB though, especially during peak hours .. without Lyft Line, it'd take me forever to reach the ride minimums for the bonus.


----------



## Imanuel

I just switched to lyft from uber and I love it ... After uber I can't complain about lyft lol


----------



## manuellsam

soupergloo said:


> What I hate the most about Lyft Line is not being able to cancel additional pickups without having to cancel the entire ride .. one pickup can literally add an additional 30 mins to a ride in SF if the passenger is in a bad pickup location.
> 
> I did have a passenger recently who figured out a way to take Lyft Line without being inconvenienced by bad matchups .. she requested a line for 2 people when she only had one and would rather pay the extra $1 for the extra passenger than chance getting paired up with two bad matchups.
> 
> I love Lyft Line when I'm trying to reach the PDB though, especially during peak hours .. without Lyft Line, it'd take me forever to reach the ride minimums for the bonus.


That's becoming common but when it doesn't work cause 2nd pick up is a bad spot you have to hear them talk of their 1$ extra Haha

Btw if you are not back on uber this week you are loosing too much money !! Got back to uber 2 days ago and it's freaking insane SF is all about the surge life these days

Didn't have to cancel none surge rides uh well cause there isn't any none surge rides


----------



## BostonBarry

soupergloo said:


> What I hate the most about Lyft Line is not being able to cancel additional pickups without having to cancel the entire ride .. one pickup can literally add an additional 30 mins to a ride in SF if the passenger is in a bad pickup location.
> 
> I did have a passenger recently who figured out a way to take Lyft Line without being inconvenienced by bad matchups .. she requested a line for 2 people when she only had one and would rather pay the extra $1 for the extra passenger than chance getting paired up with two bad matchups.
> 
> I love Lyft Line when I'm trying to reach the PDB though, especially during peak hours .. without Lyft Line, it'd take me forever to reach the ride minimums for the bonus.


If you want to stop receiving requests, tap the On/Off button while in a ride. This will put you in Last Ride mode.


----------



## Lyft_94110

soupergloo said:


> What I hate the most about Lyft Line is not being able to cancel additional pickups without having to cancel the entire ride ...


You can click the "ON" button during the ride, and it will ask you "Log out after last ride ends?" You answer yes, and it will assign you no more pickups. Then after you end the last passenger's ride, the app automatically logs you off as a driver. Then you can turn it back on when you're in a place where you want fares.


----------



## Manotas

Lyft_94110 said:


> You can click the "ON" button during the ride, and it will ask you "Log out after last ride ends?" You answer yes, and it will assign you no more pickups. Then after you end the last passenger's ride, the app automatically logs you off as a driver. Then you can turn it back on when you're in a place where you want fares.


I've done this a few times and I believe it works... I still prefer Lyft Line over UberFool


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

Lyft at least compensates you when the line ride turns out to be less than a regular lyft.....Unlike screwber who takes every last penny from you


----------



## dgs660

Is Line time and distance the same as a normal trip?


----------



## macchiato

Supposed to be but I've done the math and we get paid less.


----------



## dgs660

Interesting, does Lyft have a waybill to check this? I can't find it. Or any place where they show time and distance calculations on our trips? Seems a little misleading.


----------



## macchiato

You can look at the trip summary in your Lyft app. 

Go to your driver dashboard -> driving summary


----------



## dgs660

Mine only shows me the time and miles driven but no dollar amount linked to each. And no base fare. It's just all combined for me at the end. Miami Line has lower rates than normal Lyft so I want to know if this is true for everywhere.


----------



## macchiato

Ah yes, with Line you only get the lumped ride not like with Uber Pool.


----------



## BostonBarry

Lyft Line pays the EXACT same minutes and miles from the time you pick up the first passenger in the line until you drop off the last passenger in the line. I've tested it, I use my odometer and stopwatch feature on my phone. The only difference in pay between Lyft and Lyft Line is that you don't get paid the Pickup Fee for any passenger after the first passenger, but that is compensated for by the minutes and miles you're being paid to travel to the additional passengers. Lyft also pays the usual minimum fare if you should get one passenger and they go the short distance.

Uber starts off any Pool product at the normal X rate and then a month or two in they typically drop the pay for the driver, as they did here in Boston. They also do not apply a minimum fare, except during promotions where they are trying to get drivers to accept more Pool pings.


----------



## BostonBarry

Depends on the ride. Lyft uses historical data of how many miles and minutes the trip will take. It then calculates the chances someone else will be paired along the route and how much of the trip will be shared. They set a minimum discount to encourage everyone to use it, might be as little as a dollar. But as the market develops and lines intersect more frequently, the quotes drop.

And as far as pay goes, here's the evidence (attached): This $5.10 (after commission) trip was a $6.37 fare.

$2 pickup
2.4 miles x $1.22
8 mins x $0.18

$6.37 x 80% = $5.10


----------



## Agent99

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Lyft at least compensates you when the line ride turns out to be less than a regular lyft.....Unlike screwber who takes every last penny from you


Could you explain this?


----------



## BostonBarry

As mentioned above, there is no minimum for Uber Pool. You could end up with a $1 ride. Lyft pays every ride the minimum fare amount ($5 here in Boston), whether Line or not.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

Agent99 said:


> Could you explain this?


Boston Barry explained it


----------



## johny456us

BostonBarry said:


> As mentioned above, there is no minimum for Uber Pool. You could end up with a $1 ride. Lyft pays every ride the minimum fare amount ($5 here in Boston), whether Line or not.


wtf! Its only 3.50 here in LA. And theres no base charge here either. So you get $5 minimum, plus the $2 base charge so $7 per pick up??? And $1.22 per mile vs .88 cents here...and your gas looks around $2 a gallon vs $2.75+ here. Wow this makes me want to stop altogether, how can they charge so low in a more expensive, sprawling city?


----------



## Agent99

FYI, the passenger base or pick up charge is not added to the minimum cost for the ride. It is included in the cost.


----------



## BostonBarry

Agent99 said:


> FYI, the passenger base or pick up charge is not added to the minimum cost for the ride. It is included in the cost.


Correct



johny456us said:


> wtf! Its only 3.50 here in LA. And theres no base charge here either. So you get $5 minimum, plus the $2 base charge so $7 per pick up??? And $1.22 per mile vs .88 cents here...and your gas looks around $2 a gallon vs $2.75+ here. Wow this makes me want to stop altogether, how can they charge so low in a more expensive, sprawling city?


Boston is a newer market. I'm sure more cuts will come.


----------



## AllenChicago

The description section of the Lyft App update today (Android), finally said something useful. It stated that something called "Lyft Carpool" is rolling out. Anyone do Carpool rides yet? Is it nothing more than a modified version of the Lyft Line concept?


----------



## johny456us

BostonBarry said:


> Boston is a newer market. I'm sure more cuts will come.


Ah, yes what enticed me to Lyft were some of the figures I was seeing. Now I see that ALL the enticing figures I saw were coming from San Francisco drivers, and the one I saw you post recently, I didn't realize rates are significantly higher in other cities, and probably have better prime times as well? Prime time is a rarity here, they did a city wide 75% prime time from 1am to 3am tonight, and I was able to average 25/hr despite THREE no shows from Lyft lines. But only during that guaranteed prime time, and I was lucky the drop off locations were right next to other bars. Otherwise prime times here are so sporadic, extremely tiny, and extremely brief that they're a joke. I'd like to see proof from an LA driver making at least an average of 25/hr(after accounting for gas) to come out with $1000 for a 40 hour work week.


----------



## BostonBarry

Rates can be a VERY small difference, especially depending on which rate is different. Everyone focuses on miles. Unless you're constantly driving 60mph, minutes are much more valuable. I get paid 4 minutes for every paid mile, on average. So a $.10 mileage difference hurts a lot less than a $0.10 minute difference. Pickup fee seems to be the most valuable. 

I posted recently what my pay for the same number of trips would have translated into in OC with no Prime Time (since I can't see the PT % on daily summary it is impossible to compare unless I record every ride myself). My $900 ride payments would have got me around $700 in OC. Again, without PT (or tips or referrals etc). More than half was Pickup Fee. And that was 38 hours

It is obviously very difficult to turn apples into oranges to effectively compare results between markets. But I think my theories are sound across the board.

Don't chase Surge

Maximize tips

If you qualify, get that Power Driver Bonus

Actively recruit passengers. (If you want to try drivers, fine. But I've found it to be a waste of time) 

Don't focus on the miles as much as the minutes and pickup when evaluating your market

Keep records of EVERYTHING. Don't trust the apps, the IRS, or any Internet Guru to tell you if your business is profitable or not. Do the leg work and figure it out yourself.


----------



## BostonBarry

AllenChicago said:


> The description section of the Lyft App update today (Android), finally said something useful. It stated that something called "Lyft Carpool" is rolling out. Anyone do Carpool rides yet? Is it nothing more than a modified version of the Lyft Line concept?


It isn't for drivers who want to earn money. You sign up specifically for carpool and only get scheduled carpool requests. It is exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## KevRyde

Lyft Line is coming to Denver. After viewing the training videos and searching up.net, my only unanswered question is: will the Lyft system ever attempt to fill all six seats in my minivan if I'm assigned a Lyft Line request? If so, does that mean I could theoretically have to make six one-person pickups along the route?


----------



## BostonBarry

KevRyde said:


> Lyft Line is coming to Denver. After viewing the training videos and searching up.net, my only unanswered question is: will the Lyft system ever attempt to fill all six seats in my minivan if I'm assigned a Lyft Line request? If so, does that mean I could theoretically have to make six one-person pickups along the route?


For the moment the maximum pickups in a line are three


----------



## KevRyde

BostonBarry said:


> For the moment the maximum pickups in a line are three


In my case, does that mean I could be assigned three two-person pickups to fill all six seats in my minivan, or is Lyft Line limited to a maximum of four riders total?


----------



## BostonBarry

Four Riders total. And to clarify it takes a good while for a line to build up in popularity enough to even get a double passenger ride. They launched line in Boston 4 months ago and I've only had doubles myself


----------



## volksie

BostonBarry said:


> If you want to stop receiving requests, tap the On/Off button while in a ride. This will put you in Last Ride mode.


Now that's some great info! Lots of great advice on this thread.


----------



## Jenny01

I actually see an increase in my earnings doing line trips, as long as they don't go 1 mile each rider is all good.


----------



## Nucleus

It is a ripoff for the driver, you get paid Less for more people inand out of the car.

Here In Atlanta they have a timer for each pick up, and people have no clue as to the fact that they're supposed to be out and ready to go when you're using Lyft line.

Last night I had two people in a row who no showed. 

I try to never except Lyft line or UberPool, but Lyft seems to be sneaky and that it doesn't always say Lyftline and then after you accept it you realize it is. 

Bottom line it's a giant rip off


----------



## Lyft_94110

AllenChicago said:


> The description section of the Lyft App update today (Android), finally said something useful. It stated that something called "Lyft Carpool" is rolling out. Anyone do Carpool rides yet? Is it nothing more than a modified version of the Lyft Line concept?


Lyft drivers cannot do carpool. It's essentially for Lyft passengers to hook up with each other. If you drive for Lyft, you cannot drive for the carpool.


----------



## Adieu

johny456us said:


> Ah, yes what enticed me to Lyft were some of the figures I was seeing. Now I see that ALL the enticing figures I saw were coming from San Francisco drivers, and the one I saw you post recently, I didn't realize rates are significantly higher in other cities, and probably have better prime times as well? Prime time is a rarity here, they did a city wide 75% prime time from 1am to 3am tonight, and I was able to average 25/hr despite THREE no shows from Lyft lines. But only during that guaranteed prime time, and I was lucky the drop off locations were right next to other bars. Otherwise prime times here are so sporadic, extremely tiny, and extremely brief that they're a joke. I'd like to see proof from an LA driver making at least an average of 25/hr(after accounting for gas) to come out with $1000 for a 40 hour work week.


It's more like 70 web hours, 55 car seat hours, and 30-40 driving hours.

LA? dunno...OC, sure, hi!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

I actually kinda like Lyft Line , I recommend that if you pick up a lyft line ride you should ask if they're ever done Lyft Line and if not explain it to them . I think Lyfts app does a better job of explain what Line is when you click it . 
I now refuse to do Uber Pool after the few I've done have been a disaster . 
One of the first ones I pick up one guy hes familiar with Pool then I go to the 2nd ride about half a block away and the guy shows up with him and 5 other people and freaks out that I have a person in my car and that I won't squeeze 6 people in my car lol . I told him he needs to request an XL if he's going to have that many passengers and then started yelling so I drove away 

Nobody on Pool has any clue what is going on , I've only had a couple Line riders that weren't happy but now understand what it is .


----------



## sharitycar

Tony Neo said:


> I absolutely hate Lyft line. I think Lyft has made it the default option to the lyft passenger app. A lot of customers not even aware that they are using the lyft line. Today one group of people left keys in my car, another group of people thought they can squeeze 3 people at once into the line and make multiple different stops. Lyft also automatically keep adding rides to the line and driver can't decline additional rides without getting penalized. Passengers then rate drivers with low ratings because of the lyft line. Lyft should not make line the default choice! It's killing drivers!


----------



## BostonBarry

When I sign up new passengers at events I help them download the app onto their phone. It always starts on Lyft Classic. And when you open the app as a current user it defaults to the service you last ordered. At the beginning of every Line ride I ask if they've ordered a Line before and if they understand they can be matched with strangers. Not one person has said they didn't know that. Currently rated 4.98 and often get tipped on Line rides. You cannot disable adding Line pickups but you can disable "stacked" rides by tapping the Online button during ANY ride to enter LAST RIDE mode.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

I took lyft line 3 times in the past year. All 3 times have been unpleasant. The only reason I did it was to meet guarantee requirements. You can feel the awkwardness of strangers sharing a car. Busses and trains are more impersonal and allow people to do that. But sharing a car with a random stranger driver AND a passenger? It's too anxiety inducing for most passengers.


----------



## SuckA

Just SAY NO TO LYFT LINE!


----------



## BostonBarry

SuckA said:


> Just SAY NO TO LYFT LINE!


no thanks, doing just fine


----------



## Manotas

Lyft is so slow here in S. Fla that 90% of the rides are never matched anyway and I'm BostonBarry regarding tips. Once in a while I get tips on Lines

....UberFool rides I reject them all


----------



## SuckA

Lyft Line=No PAYOUT


----------



## BostonBarry

SuckA said:


> Lyft Line=No PAYOUT


see above. If you know what you're doing, Line is an easy money-maker.


----------



## kinicky21

BostonBarry said:


> see above. If you know what you're doing, Line is an easy money-maker.


Is it just me or did they change where you can see the destinations of line pings before you can accept them? Coulda swore last week I was able to see the destinations if you looked at the lil map area and followed the grey line.


----------



## Agent99

Manotas said:


> Lyft is so slow here in S. Fla that 90% of the rides are never matched anyway and I'm BostonBarry regarding tips. Once in a while I get tips on Lines
> 
> ....UberFool rides I reject them all


You like lines but reject Uberpools. What is the difference between the two?


----------



## BostonBarry

Agent99 said:


> You like lines but reject Uberpools. What is the difference between the two?


Line: if first pickup has PT the WHOLE line has the same PT vs the ambiguous Uber calculation of this leg had this much surge and this leg had that much surge. Since riders can tip in the app on Lyft, and I get tipped much more often on Lyft than I ever did on Uber this means I often get two tips for 1 ride. also, for Lyft incentives like the PDB each pickup counts toward the ride requirement.


----------



## UberAnt39

BostonBarry said:


> Lyft Line pays the EXACT same minutes and miles from the time you pick up the first passenger in the line until you drop off the last passenger in the line. I've tested it, I use my odometer and stopwatch feature on my phone. The only difference in pay between Lyft and Lyft Line is that you don't get paid the Pickup Fee for any passenger after the first passenger, but that is compensated for by the minutes and miles you're being paid to travel to the additional passengers. Lyft also pays the usual minimum fare if you should get one passenger and they go the short distance.
> 
> Uber starts off any Pool product at the normal X rate and then a month or two in they typically drop the pay for the driver, as they did here in Boston. They also do not apply a minimum fare, except during promotions where they are trying to get drivers to accept more Pool pings.


Lyft also only pay surge for the whole ride at the rate of where the first rider gets in. Uber pay the relevant surge for each segment, I think.


----------



## UberAnt39

Nucleus said:


> It is a ripoff for the driver, you get paid Less for more people inand out of the car.
> 
> Here In Atlanta they have a timer for each pick up, and people have no clue as to the fact that they're supposed to be out and ready to go when you're using Lyft line.
> 
> Last night I had two people in a row who no showed.
> 
> I try to never except Lyft line or UberPool, but Lyft seems to be sneaky and that it doesn't always say Lyftline and then after you accept it you realize it is.
> 
> Bottom line it's a giant rip off


I've only seen Lyft use the 2 colors, pink for Lyft and Purple for Line, no hiding. Uber on the other hand are doing more and more pings with no label and you only find what they are after accepting. They've all been Pool around SF but in Sacramento they can be Pool or X. Either way I don't do them. My car is over 5 yo so no incentive to reach Lyft's 90%, and I'm sure as f not using Uber Navigation.


----------



## UberAnt39

Agent99 said:


> You like lines but reject Uberpools. What is the difference between the two?


UberStool you have to use Uber Navigation. Line you can use what you like.


----------



## mugupo

Lyft Line is confusing and a lot of time the second rider cancel and I ended up getting paid a lot less.


----------



## Old Smokey

Tony Neo said:


> I absolutely hate Lyft line. I think Lyft has made it the default option to the lyft passenger app. A lot of customers not even aware that they are using the lyft line. Today one group of people left keys in my car, another group of people thought they can squeeze 3 people at once into the line and make multiple different stops. Lyft also automatically keep adding rides to the line and driver can't decline additional rides without getting penalized. Passengers then rate drivers with low ratings because of the lyft line. Lyft should not make line the default choice! It's killing drivers!


I don't hate LYFT LINE, I HATE THE TRASHY CUSTOMERS!!!!


----------



## SomeCallMeJim

Old Smokey said:


> I don't hate LYFT LINE, I HATE THE TRASHY CUSTOMERS!!!!


Amen, and amen, and amen. ALL my line rides seemed to be taking low-paid workers home from jobs in the wealthy parts of the city. So I get dragged on a 40-minute ride out into the worst parts of town where I will be 20 or 30 minutes away from where I can get back to earning. And the passengers on such trips do not tip, ever. The ride itself may pay okay, but the miles and time to get back to the good part of the city are gonna suck.

If it weren't for the fact that premier rides are like unicorns, I'd go premier only just to avoid Line.


----------



## Lyft Standards

Lyft Line is eh, ok.

A passenger wanted to exit before we got to his destination and that tends to screw things up.

Waiting is the hard part. Its Always the hard part. 2 Minutes is a long time with people.


A few people do get confused that they ordered a Line
To make things a little more informing to people is that when I get a notification that I need to pick up another person: "So we're on our way to pick up Mike Hawk next"


----------



## Adieu

Was Mike a no-show after 2 min?


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Lyft line is not as popular as uber pool


----------



## rbort

Yes but line pays less the lyft. Lyft is $1.24 per mile and 20 cents wait time, line is 2 cents less on both.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

rbort said:


> Yes but line pays less the lyft. Lyft is $1.24 per mile and 20 cents wait time, line is 2 cents less on both.
> 
> -=>Raja.


Different in every market

Line and Regular Lyft pay the same in Denver


----------



## Greguzzi

BostonBarry said:


> Lyft Line pays the EXACT same minutes and miles from the time you pick up the first passenger in the line until you drop off the last passenger in the line. I've tested it, I use my odometer and stopwatch feature on my phone. The only difference in pay between Lyft and Lyft Line is that you don't get paid the Pickup Fee for any passenger after the first passenger, but that is compensated for by the minutes and miles you're being paid to travel to the additional passengers. Lyft also pays the usual minimum fare if you should get one passenger and they go the short distance.
> 
> Uber starts off any Pool product at the normal X rate and then a month or two in they typically drop the pay for the driver, as they did here in Boston. They also do not apply a minimum fare, except during promotions where they are trying to get drivers to accept more Pool pings.


Not true in Seattle. The per-minute is about half, and if unmatched, it is not paid the higher normal Lyft rate. It's as big a rip-off as Stool.


----------



## CelebDriver

This happened tonight. Woman uses Lyft Line. I asked her if she knew she had done that, she said "No." Start moving and ping. Added a man. Pick him up and before I know it, she exclaims joyously "Pepper." I am looking at the ping and it says Matt. Suddenly Matt gets in the passenger seat next to me. Pepper was his dog. Now I assume since the woman knew the dog's name that they were friends and started driving. They only lived blocks apart. I mentioned to Matt that if he wants to bring his dog in the future he should text or call the driver to make sure it was okay. I could tell he is never going to do that.

Then when I am dropping the woman off she says to Matt, "Nice to meet you." Wait a minute. She just sat next to a dog she did not know for her whole trip? About 4 minutes? For some people that would have been torture. How come there is no clear direction to passengers about their dogs? (I think there is in the FAQ that only rideshare nerds read)

Anyway, the Line point of this story is that I typically make in the range of $0.50-1.00 per minute on regular rides (my gross divided by ride time). I had to call Matt to wake him up. He took 4 minutes to get out. I made $0.37 per minute on that ride (no tip even with a dog). On my best single passenger ride it was $0.52 per minute. Usually Line rides are $0.30-0.35 per minute. Line is a 30-70% pay cut for me so far over regular Lyft.

The truly sad part was that Matt sat and waited to see how I rated him. So I gave him 5 stars so he and his dog would get out of my car. Too bad I can't fix that.


----------



## Trump Economics

Tony Neo said:


> I absolutely hate Lyft line. I think Lyft has made it the default option to the lyft passenger app. A lot of customers not even aware that they are using the lyft line. Today one group of people left keys in my car, another group of people thought they can squeeze 3 people at once into the line and make multiple different stops. Lyft also automatically keep adding rides to the line and driver can't decline additional rides without getting penalized. Passengers then rate drivers with low ratings because of the lyft line. Lyft should not make line the default choice! It's killing drivers!


"Excuse me, excuse me. We aren't picking anyone else up along the way, right? My bus fare entitles me to ride alone, right? And can you turn the music and the A/C up? And do you have a phone charger? And this water is free right? And don't mind the crumbs, it's just lasagna."

You're fare: $3.50.

Drive safe.


----------



## Adieu

Sunday pax should be encouraged to take line though.... A few matched sunday lines in no traffic frees up SOO much time wasted chasing weekly bonuses


----------



## Wiseleo

CelebDriver said:


> The truly sad part was that Matt sat and waited to see how I rated him. So I gave him 5 stars so he and his dog would get out of my car. Too bad I can't fix that.


You can fix that. File a support request to amend rating entered under duress from 5 to 3. I once adjusted a 5 to 1 for a "customer" like that. I am sure you never want to see Matt again.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD

You are not alone.


----------



## MichaelMax

Hey I want to share what happened today. I don't know if I did every thing right, but I'm making progress, got him for $5 any way.
I had a ride way out by 470 and Quincy but way east and north and a real maze. I was actually lost as to how to get back home without giving all my earnings back to E470, I dont take E470 when I dont have a rider to pay it.
Any way , I'm lost get a el cheapo line ping, 10 minutes away. Turns out it is a north and east of me a few miles east of Guu Club rd. I finally get there, its a 150' long driveway, I pull in but stay by the road. I know he must see me, but he acts like he is in no hurry and does'nt even acknowledge that I am there. I watch my timer, 10 seconds before it runs out , I start slowly backing out to the street. My perrenial vision sees him waving his arm like an idiot at me but I'm too busy canceling the ride. I get a phone call but I just couldnt answer it as I was driving. I get another ping saying the jerk is 2 miutes away, I decide to take it and go back. This time his GF comes out , jumps in the back seat and I say, "he's not going?" she says yes he's going too. He's still a VIP and is taking his time and making me wait again. The freakin timer actually ran out again and his gf is in the back seat. He finally strolls out to my car. The app asks 1 or 2 people and I say 2, app says ask rider to change, I do several times, he says he doesnt know how to change, and its ony $1 difference. 
This is where I might have made a mistake since they were in my car and I damn sure didnt want to give another free ride , I changed it to 1 rider even tho there were 2, I took them to the airport, and of course , no tip, but at least I got them for $5,
What do u guys do on a line ride when there are 2 people and they obviouly told lyft there were only 1. 
I did enjoy driving off when the timer ran out when they seemed to think my time was not worth anything and I could just wait for them, and that is the only reason I will consider accepting line rides again.


----------



## macchiato

So let me get this straight. You took 2 pax who requested Line to the airport for $5? I don't know how far away your airport is, but does that seem worth it to you? 

When they mistakenly put 1 pax when they have 2, I will have them rerequest as Lyft teaches us to do so.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

macchiato said:


> So let me get this straight. You took 2 pax who requested Line to the airport for $5? I don't know how far away your airport is, but does that seem worth it to you?
> 
> When they mistakenly put 1 pax when they have 2, I will have them rerequest as Lyft teaches us to do so.


The airport in Denver is almost 30 miles away from the city

It shouldn't matter if you picked 1 or 2 on getting paid , lyft line almost never matches a 2nd rider in Denver especially in BFE Aurora

So my dad started doing Lyft/Uber about 5 months ago one of his first rides was a pick up downtown Denver on LyftLine going to Union Station (the guy was catching the train to the airport) after the pick up the passenger changed his mind and wanted my dad to take him all the way to the airport. So he does gets done and the fare reads $5 even though he didn't end the ride till he got to DIA . He had to file a support ticket with Lyft and they reimbursed him and told him if it happened again to tell the passenger to request a new ride


----------



## heynow321

I accept line requests if it's a female name b/c 5/10 times, the woman won't be out in 2 minutes (b/c she's a princess of course) and you can easily cancel and get the fee.


----------



## MichaelMax

macchiato said:


> So let me get this straight. You took 2 pax who requested Line to the airport for $5? I don't know how far away your airport is, but does that seem worth it to you?
> 
> When they mistakenly put 1 pax when they have 2, I will have them rerequest as Lyft teaches us to do so.


No, canceled because the timer ran out and they were just taking their sweet time and acted like I was invisible. So I left and got a phone call which i ignored then got another ping from him. Wentback and he said he didnt know how to fix his mistake, btw his gf and him were in my car and the time had run out again so I would have had some trouble kicking them out of my car by that time or I would have had to sit there while he re requested another ride for 2 people.
There should be no such thing as line or pool, it's already ridiculously cheap for them, if they cant afford a normal ride they should walk.
Lyft and Uber just put us in a little more danger if we have to kick people out of our cars or waste our time by telling them to cancel and rerequest.
Not to mention, no body is happy then, the rider or the driver, and then they hose you over with a 1 star review.
My wife must be right, I probably need my examined for letting some of these low lifes in my car.
Anyways I took 2 peeps for the price of 1 to DIA and got the $5 cancel plus $18.82 then minus 
$4.20 for toll. for $14.62 , yea they should just save that money and walk next time


----------

